# Unusual Software



## Kacey (Mar 31, 2007)

I found this site with some unusual software... including Backup My Brain, CD/DVD Rewinder Pro, The World's Dumbest Screensaver, and Detect Satan 2.0.

Some highlights:



> Backup My Brain 1.0 helps you to do the following:
> 1.	Childhood memories backup
> 2.	Teenage memories backup
> 3.	Adult memories backup
> ...



Backup My Brain is available as a free download



> DetectSatan 2.0 is a scanner software designed to detect the most mysterious      type of spyware: SatanWare. SatanWare is a type of spyware invented by Satan      to enslave more souls with the help from computers.
> Detect Satan 2.0 detects the following types of satan's spyware:
> 
> *MP3, WMA AND OGG files*. MP3 digital audio format (Soul                SpyWare)originates from hell's sound laboratory which is often referred                to as Fraunhofer institute. Its main purpose is to manipulate humans                via their weakness for free stuff.
> ...




Detect Satan 2.0 is available for the low, low price of $14.95!  Get your copy today!


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 31, 2007)

ooooh i ve been looking for new dvd rewinder software!!!! i hate paying the fine for not rewinding my dvd's!!!!


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 2, 2007)

Satan Spyware detection at last!  I'm sure he's planted stuff on my hard drive to report back my movements to him....   He owned my computer before me you know.....  

Well he's kinda like Satan anyway....


----------

